# The Twelve Bikes Of Christmas (A CABE Advent Calendar)



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2012)

12 Day 'til CHristmas Eve! from now until Christmas Eve Midnight post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. it can be your bike or a friends, or any bike! let see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!

My Bike for 12 12 12 is John's '37 Super Streamline this thing is too cool for School!


----------



## npence (Dec 12, 2012)

This is my favorite bike and picture. 35 bluebird.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 12, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> 12 Day 'til CHristmas Eve! from now until Christmas Eve Midnight post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. it can be your bike or a friends, or any bike! let see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!
> 
> My Bike for 12 12 12 is John's '37 Super Streamline this thing is too cool for School!





That whole bike, with the musselman suicide shifter and everything is way cool!


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2012)

*here's mine*

Is my kid rollfast bike.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 12, 2012)

This is mine, a Elgin 4 star


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 12, 2012)

*Flo-cycle*

I'LL GO WITH THE FLO







WHAT A DESIGN......


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 12, 2012)

*'37 American Flyer, Was Mine.....*


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 12, 2012)

*I luvs me sum shelbys*

Not mine; belongs to poolboy....


----------



## slick (Dec 12, 2012)

I have ONE of my 12 bikes of Christmas.... My Speedline Airflow. Aluminum guard,rack. Need i say more? Oh yeah, the fluted fenders are at the platers getting chromed......


----------



## John (Dec 13, 2012)

*California tie dye Christmas tree and Huffman*

California tie dye Christmas tree and Huffman


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 13, 2012)

slick said:


> I have ONE of my 12 bikes of Christmas.... My Speedline Airflow. Aluminum guard,rack. Need i say more? Oh yeah, the fluted fenders are at the platers getting chromed......




Thanks Doug!!  I am changing my name to Santa...LOL!! Chris got his Shelby Airflow bicycle some ribbed fenders and rear aluminum rack from me... The rack looks good bro....He did slap down some green for it!!... That would be cool just to give a bike away to someone that loves it as much as Chris does.... Shelby shirts!!! I want a few!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 13, 2012)

John said:


> California tie dye Christmas tree and Huffman
> 
> View attachment 76696




Now that is BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 13, 2012)

*11 days till Christmas*







Iver Johnson kitted out with a Smith Motorwheel - pic credit: http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1922-iver-johnson-truss-bridge-bicycle/


----------



## jacdan98 (Dec 13, 2012)

*11 days till Christmas*

11 days till Christmas 
View attachment 76699


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 13, 2012)

*11 Days*

My beer bike.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

My old BA-107


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's one of my favorites - '89 Columbia Light Roadster Safety


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Here's one of my favorites - '89 Columbia Light Roadster Safety
> 
> View attachment 76702




...could you please put that into my garage. Thank you, bri.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2012)

My Bike for 12 13 12 is Jack's 1935 Mead Ranger. I got these on the ride we went on in July in San Francisco. we had a great time! great bikes great ride and most of all great folks!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 13, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...could you please put that into my garage. Thank you, bri.




Let me think about that for a while...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Let me think about that for a while...




...take all the time you need....


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 13, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...take all the time you need....




Okay, I'm done - no.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 13, 2012)

Not mine... stolen from slick's photobucket.  :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> okay, i'm done - no.




.....*rats!*


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Dec 13, 2012)

*???*

John,

Is that a custom chain guard you made? 




John said:


> California tie dye Christmas tree and Huffman
> 
> View attachment 76696


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's one of mine that many of you have seen before...Shelbys Rule!


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 13, 2012)

NICE!!! Did you get that from Memory lane?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I believe he took it to MLC in 2011 but I bought it a little later in the year. Still waiting to see your purchase from this year at MLC all dolled up! V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Soon my friend.... The paint is done... Just waiting for it.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 14, 2012)

Not mine, stolen from nostalgic.net...


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 14, 2012)

I like this thread!

'59 Speedster w/ factory special order springer, owned by friend's father since 11yo, refreshed by me last year.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> I like this thread!
> 
> '59 Speedster w/ factory special order springer, owned by friend's father since 11yo, refreshed by me last year.




Nice clean up Bri....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2012)

For Today 12 14 12 I Give you Martyn's amazing Green JetFlow!


----------



## eazywind (Dec 14, 2012)

*1937 Peerless*

My favorite right now because it is my newest and love the hard to find green bikes............ Marc


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2012)

One of my favorite riders--my '38 Speedline...V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 14, 2012)

*1935 Elgin*

...........


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 14, 2012)

*The mid thirties art deco designs are in the majority!*

The mid thirties art deco designs are in the majority!
Why is that?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 14, 2012)

Art Deco, and subsequently Streamline Moderne (which is what we're actually talking about/influenced by) had such a PROFOUND affect on consumer goods, automobiles, aviation, art, architecture, and fashion in the 1930's... It really was what we could call an "event horizon", it was such a huge step forward from everything that predated it, and EVERYTHING has been influenced by it since.


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 14, 2012)

*M1 deluxe*


----------



## kunzog (Dec 14, 2012)

*20" 1954 Schwinn Wasp*

Here is one you dont see too often.  My 20 inch 1954 Schwinn Wasp.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay I'm gonna switch it up and throw an Elgin out there...V/r Shawn


----------



## hotrod62 (Dec 15, 2012)

1940 Dayton twin flex from Copake


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2012)

*46 Continental*

46 Schwinn Continental I picked up this past summer, and have completely fallen in love .Ha! :o


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 15, 2012)

An Elgin to complement Shawn's.... Luckily, the tires are only flat on one side.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2012)

A little late today, but here is my bike for 12 15 12. 
A regular on our monthly Cyclone Coaster ride named Bruce built this crazy cool Elgin Robin.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 15, 2012)

Bruces Front suspension is crazy! Didn't he make it?

My 30s Iver Johnson Mobicycle

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is Wheelman Jerry Grulkey's  original condition velocipede.  I think it is pretty magnificent!
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/quakerjerry/JerrysVelocepedeLoRes1.jpg


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 15, 2012)

Here she is. One if my favs. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 15, 2012)

Another one of my favorites. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 15, 2012)

I really like Flat Tire's Continental.....!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

One of my Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's a '73 Mercier I refurbished and sold...


----------



## eazywind (Dec 16, 2012)

*1953 Huffy Dial a Ride*

Xmas color red 1953 Huffman Dial A Ride. Marc


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 16, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> One of my Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped. V/r Shawn




cool shawn nice to see onother one like mine i bought this from a collector who had it for about 25 years i have not touched it or even cleaned it since he had it and it has all the original parts looks like i have the fork lock but all else is the same as yours




.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 16, 2012)

Borrowed from nostalgic.net.... I think this one deserves 2 pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

brownster69 said:


> cool shawn nice to see onother one like mine i bought this from a collector who had it for about 25 years i have not touched it or even cleaned it since he had it and it has all the original parts looks like i have the fork lock but all else is the same as yours
> 
> 
> View attachment 77107.




I think yours is about two or three years older that my '56 which is very similar to yours. V/r Shawn


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Columbia*

Yes mine is a 1953


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2012)

todya's bike, for 12 16 12, is Marty's Super Deluxe Double Duty Autocycle! 
Simply Amazing!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 16, 2012)

Here u mine for today 37 motorbike avocado on green badges American flyer




Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> todya's bike, for 12 16 12, is Marty's Super Deluxe Double Duty Autocycle!
> Simply Amazing!




Very nice bike.....Wow!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Dec 16, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> One of my Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped. V/r Shawn




Did that bike come from a member here from CT? If so it was once mine and the only bike of the hundreds that Ive sold that I regret letting go. Looks great and glad it went to a good home.
-Brian


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep I got it from Joe (YesHoney). I absolutely love the colors. In fact I had already gathered all the parts to build one this color--still a bunch of parts so I will go another way on that project. I also love the fact that this bike is original down to the tires. BTW it is well cared for and sits with another boys Super Equipped as well as a girls and all are original to include the tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 17, 2012)

not mine, stolen from ebay listing


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 17, 2012)

My 1937 Schwinn D 97XE Christmas special. Made 1 month only. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2012)

My bike for today is my newly acquired 1946 B6...V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 17, 2012)

Some nice bikes here! It seems like the collections belonging to the regular contributors here just keeps steadily improving.

Here's my '39 Elgin Girls Deluxe


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 17, 2012)

That looks like a pre war springer......Leftovers....?



Freqman1 said:


> My bike for today is my newly acquired 1946 B6...V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> That looks like a pre war springer......Leftovers....?




As I understand the early postwar springers had the skinny truss  rods like the the pre-war bikes. The headtube length is different between pre and postwar as well as the piece under the headtube theat the legs attach to. I believe all postwar springers fit either girls or boys whereas prewar have different headtube lengths between the two. I'm sure I could find other differences as well ans the real Schwinn experts can certainly enlighten us. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2012)

today 12 17 12 I give you the amazing Scott McCaskey's ladies Safety Streamline model D-45E.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 18, 2012)

Today mine is the Schwinn 1/2 E




Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 18, 2012)

Stole another one from Slick... :o


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 18, 2012)

*36 Schwinn*

1936 Schwinn Motobike, with Partridges in the spokes, that I snatched from a pear tree...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2012)

Today's 12 18 12 and todays bike is Walt's original paint Flying Cloud Shelby. I've been noticing a bunch of Shelbys being posted and thought I would join the craze.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Today's 12 18 12 and todays bike is Walt's original paint Flying Cloud Shelby. I've been noticing a bunch of Shelbys being posted and thought I would join the craze.




Dat niiiiice!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 18, 2012)

My contribution for today, not sure what to call this bike I built, but here it is...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2012)

My Elgin Twin 20. This thing sure would be sweet with a repo Mussleman 2 speed suicide...what do you think John?


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2012)

The pre war springers on Schwinns have a more "graceful" curve at the

top - (to my eye.)



Freqman1 said:


> As I understand the early postwar springers had the skinny truss  rods like the the pre-war bikes. The headtube length is different between pre and postwar as well as the piece under the headtube theat the legs attach to. I believe all postwar springers fit either girls or boys whereas prewar have different headtube lengths between the two. I'm sure I could find other differences as well ans the real Schwinn experts can certainly enlighten us. V/r Shawn


----------



## kunzog (Dec 18, 2012)

Who cant like a Schwinn like this?


----------



## slick (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Doug....that crusty beat up no nose you posted with the primer parts and orange frame is mine!!   Thanks for the stealing of my pictures!  Love seeing the Shelbys!!

Thanks 37fleetwood for posting that awesome Speedline picture too. As many times as i have seen that guy out, he still has yet to bring that bike out when i'm there.. Maybe next time.

I'm trying to establish a big ass Shelby ride to invade the Cyclone Coaster ride in one of the upcoming months. Don't tell Frank or Bernard though.  Ok i'll tell them. And the Team Shelby shirts will be done by then also!


----------



## mruiz (Dec 19, 2012)

*1952 Green Hornet*




This is my 52 Hornet.
 Mitch


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 19, 2012)

*Nice lines*



kunzog said:


> Who cant like a Schwinn like this?




Nice lines


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2012)

I heard a story once, that when Ignaz got to Ellis Island, they asked him what his last name was, so he looked around, and the first person he saw was the girl with the purple hair, and he shouted out. SCHWINN!
 And,the rest is history.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 19, 2012)

borrowed another one from nostalgic.net :eek:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2012)

*Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*



slick said:


> I'm trying to establish a big ass Shelby ride to invade the Cyclone Coaster ride in one of the upcoming months. Don't tell Frank or Bernard though.  Ok i'll tell them. And the Team Shelby shirts will be done by then also!




Good thing I don't read the post here on thecabe - or I might find out about the Shelby ride - lol -- Let me know when -- here is my Shelby contribution for the day -- My 1st year Airflo in front of now Mike Wolfe's Super Airflo -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 19, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> today 12 17 12 I give you the amazing Scott McCaskey's ladies Safety Streamline model D-45E.




Very nice!


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 19, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Today's 12 18 12 and todays bike is Walt's original paint Flying Cloud Shelby. I've been noticing a bunch of Shelbys being posted and thought I would join the craze.




My fave!!! Now owned by Hans!!!! I wish I wish!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> My contribution for today, not sure what to call this bike I built, but here it is...




Very cool!!


----------



## John (Dec 19, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> My Elgin Twin 20. This thing sure would be sweet with a repo Mussleman 2 speed suicide...what do you think John?




Working on it. 
Shift linkage assembly done, planetary gears done, sprocket gear done, sun gear not so easy but still working on it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 19, 2012)

12 19 12 We're getting close to Christmas everyone! todays bike is one that I think it's safe to say no one would be disappointed to find next to their tree on Christmas morning! sometimes a restoration isn't as much about being correct as much as it's about being amazing and this one is! can you say CyclePlane?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2012)

That's nice and all Scott, but no purple haired girl...
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2012)

My bike for today is my '37 Dayton Model 4 Motorbike. No purple haired girl but I might try to get a brunette with one of the bikes this weekend! V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's somebody's Monark 5-Bar I really like. I WANT one of these!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Where are the Middleweights?*

Come on you middleweight guys and gals....lets show some of what we dream of or have collected.

Moving forward, this list must have a chromed "Spaceliner" styled bike on it....don't you think?

I mean, "it's all about the tanklights" right?

65 Murray Astro Flites






How about a mens Spaceliner






Then there is a painted framed 59 Fire Arrow






or a white Schwinn Corvette....oh this one is rare and nice






Hey how about Huffy Radio Bike






But, if we must post a ballooner then this is my christmas wish bike...even done up in the christmas colors






or as it should look under the tree






if I keep going I can post at least 12


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 20, 2012)

*no purple hair, but...*

all original equipment.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 20, 2012)

OK JD, Here is a tanklight for you...


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 20, 2012)

Elgin I owned years ago. Thought it was cool because the straight seat tube and Columbia style sprocket and fenders. Didn't have a tank or rack when I found it, but had the parts in original paint that were missing..meant to be. I sold it and I think it eventually went to Copake. Love to find it again!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2012)

the bike I've chosen for 12 20 12 is one that I used to own but now has moved down the street from me to a great home. it's a 1935 Silverking named Jesse Chase after the kid who most likely got it for Christmas 1934.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 20, 2012)

*28"*

.............


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Another Dayton of mine--'40 Twin Flex Lit Tank in line for a restoration--maybe this year if my travel slows down! V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's a '39 Westfield.....


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Twin 40*

Here's one I'd love to own - stole this from "Twinbar" on the Elgin twin bar count thread - I really like that original brown paint.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 21, 2012)

*Colson Imperial*

borrrowed from nostalgic.net...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 21, 2012)

Today 12 21 12 the Day the world ended I give you a Twofer! we have a pair of twins on our ride out here who are die hard old bike guys. one just recently got a new bike, so there's one photo with two bikes, Conner's old Blue Stingray and Jackson's 24" Cantilever Schwinn, and one with Conner's new 24" DX that has replaced the blue Stingray. Cool as the Stingray is, kids grow, what can you do?





and the replacement!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Another one of my Daytons--1937 Tank Model 1 Super Streamline. Currently undergoing restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok I'm gonna switch it up for today and go Schwinn--my Christmas present to myself--1933 Schwinn B10E. This was waiting on me when I got home yesterday and I got it together last night and took a spin around the yard. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 22, 2012)

*Colson*

Holiday Red Colson:o


----------



## slick (Dec 22, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> borrrowed from nostalgic.net...




This Colson is the baddest girls bike i have seen in a long time! Karla said, i'd love to have this when she saw it and i said, so would I !!!! Looks like it's one i need to hunt down the owner on....


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 22, 2012)

*1938 Schwinn, badged "Pullman" with junkyard dog*

This bike, although not that special, is the most important one I have right now as it is my daily rider.  I do 9 miles a day on it with my new BFF, the "junkyard dog" in the background.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't believe noone's posted a Bowden Spacelander yet, this is one i'd really like to have someday....


----------



## slick (Dec 22, 2012)

Fordsnake took this photo on one of our rides in San Francisco but i do love it!!


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 22, 2012)

slick said:


> ...took this photo on one of our rides in San Francisco but i do love it!!




maximum Shelby goodness per frame right here! :eek:


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice picture!!! Dig on the colors of the Hiawatha.


----------



## slick (Dec 22, 2012)

That Hiawatha is mine as well as my Speedline next to it. This picture was from 2 years ago. The Hiawatha is in the process of a complete repaint. I wasn't happy with the thickness of the paint chipping everywhere or the tape pinstripes that were cleared over instead of hand striped.


----------



## slick (Dec 22, 2012)

Her is my Roadmaster Speedking on Angel Island.........


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 22, 2012)

slick said:


> Her is my Roadmaster Speedking on Angel Island.........




Nice bike looks OG!!


----------



## slick (Dec 22, 2012)

How about some more Shelbys?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 22, 2012)

slick said:


> How about some more Shelbys?




Here's a great one that went by untouched on ebay recently,  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 22, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's a great one that went by untouched on ebay recently,  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





Not *entirely* untouched...     :eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 22, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> Not *entirely* untouched...     :eek:




Oh? Do tell!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2012)

on 12 22 12 I'm looking through my photos and just have to fit this in somewhere. better late than never, my 37 Snell Super Streamline. I've added quite a few parts since this shot but haven't had it out in a while.





it actually looks like this at the moment.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 23, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> on 12 22 12 I'm looking through my photos and just have to fit this in somewhere. better late than never, my 37 Snell Super Streamline. I've added quite a few parts since this shot but haven't had it out in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have some killer bikes!!! Love what you are posting!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2012)

My bike for today is my 1953 Roadmaster Luxury Liner--one of my favorite riding springer bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 23, 2012)

Today is a 1936 cycleplane 




Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 23, 2012)

*50's Schwinn Starlet*

Stole this image from an ebay listing...  Possibly the best girly-bike of all time:eek:


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 23, 2012)

My contribution for Christmas Eve-Eve.


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2012)

We're getting close! my pick for 12 23 12 is Dave's 1941 Top Flyte.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 23, 2012)

*A little late*

I'm a little late getting in on this thread but i'll throw a few of mine in the mix for you.


----------



## slick (Dec 23, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> I'm a little late getting in on this thread but i'll throw a few of mine in the mix for you.




Madly in love with that blue roadmaster!! DROOL, DROOL!!!! Love it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm gonna cheat today and post two for this last day of the thread. First, gotta have a Shelby-in this case my Girls Speedline and next is my Robin. Slowly but surely I'm getting most of the blue and yellow off of it! Merry Christmas...Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 24, 2012)

*1930's Iver Johnson MoBicycle*

stolen from Schwinndoggy's album :eek:


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 24, 2012)

Heres one from Christmas past.....


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 24, 2012)

My rider with crazy paint.... I love this bike!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I love that custom paint. I know there are people who probably cringe when they see that but I think it rocks! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, we made it! Christmas Eve!
it's been an interesting year full of ups and downs. this year I finally got the bike of my dreams, and I didn't have to settle for some junker either. I got a really nice original paint uniquely optioned 1940-41 Dayton Mainliner. and it is my bike today. thank you all for posting and making this a great thread! great picks all, and amazing bikes. there's just no site like this.
Thanks Scott for hosting this site.
Thanks Dave for doing all the technical stuff.
Thanks Moderators, Patrick, Mark, and Greg for keeping us safe, in line, and spam free!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


























 ​


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 24, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Well, we made it! Christmas Eve!
> it's been an interesting year full of ups and downs. this year I finally got the bike of my dreams, and I didn't have to settle for some junker either. I got a really nice original paint uniquely optioned 1940-41 Dayton Mainliner. and it is my bike today. thank you all for posting and making this a great thread! great picks all, and amazing bikes. there's just no site like this.
> Thanks Scott for hosting this site.
> Thanks Dave for doing all the technical stuff.
> ...





Very well said and congratulations on your dream bike.. That one is not easy to find.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 24, 2012)

********** have a nice one ************


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 24, 2012)

Less than 6 hours to post your favorites.  This one is up there for me

-Bill Triplett's 1920 Tall Tank Ranger


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is another one from Tim's site
Bicycle chronicles. Beautiful AC




Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 24, 2012)

Another rare color motorbike Christmas colors




Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 1, 2013)

slick said:


> This Colson is the baddest girls bike i have seen in a long time! Karla said, i'd love to have this when she saw it and i said, so would I !!!! Looks like it's one i need to hunt down the owner on....




I am the owner


----------

